# Panama City Inlet



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

What boat are you in? I see flats boats and larger skiffs on nice days but it can get sporty.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have taken a wave to two over the bow in my Mosquito there. Not so much from the swells but from the chop that builds up on an outgoing tide with on onshore breeze. Much better than the East Pass in Destin that is for sure.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Like Padre Said, much easier than the Destin pass. The pass in PC isn't bad, just be aware of the tides and the wind direction and you'll be fine....plus you have LOTS of options fishing the inside if the pass is a little rough.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

There was a dredge recently along the island side of the pass so it has changed a bit but rental pontoons make it out regularly


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thsnks for replys. Son wants to get over there sometime, appears to be doable. Have KW 1520, a little wet, but handles slop fairly well.


----------

